# UKC weight pull program "on probation"



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

From the UKC board. Linky

12-16-2010 01:40 PM

UKC Weight Pull Community,

The purpose of this announcement is to inform the UKC Weight Pull Community that after careful consideration the UKC Weight Pull program as a whole has been placed on indefinite probation.

Accordingly, the 2011 UKC Weight Pull All Star program and UKC Total Junior Weight Pull program is suspended indefinitely. UKC All Star Weight Pull points and UKC Total Junior Weight Pull points will not be awarded at any UKC Licensed Weight Pull event on or after January 1, 2011. However, the 2010 UKC Weight Pull All Star points earned from January 1, 2010 through December 31, 2010 will still count toward the 2010 UKC Weight Pull All Star Invitational, tentatively scheduled to be held in conjunction with the 2011 Premier, pending any extenuating circumstances.

Throughout the years it has continuously been brought to the United Kennel Club's attention that there is a great deal of strife in the Weight Pull community. As of late, we have received numerous complaints that are personal or civil issues between UKC Weight Pull participants. While UKC cannot become involved in these matters, we still have to answer and address complaints made to UKC, which can be very time consuming and unproductive.

It has become such an issue that we have felt the need to re-examine the program as a whole, and to try to find the root of these problems, so we can attempt to move the program forward. UKC prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events, and we are troubled that UKC Weight Pull events are straying further and further away from this philosophy.

It is the opinion of the United Kennel Club that the UKC Weight Pull program has lost the focus on why this program exists. Also, changes and efforts that have been made on part of the United Kennel Club have been met with a disproportionate amount of negativity and disrespect. While UKC appreciates constructive criticism and feedback about events, comments centered on negativity and infighting accomplish nothing except portraying the sport of UKC Weight Pull and everyone involved in a bad light. We hope to see a positive change, and a return to fun, family-oriented, and friendly events.

We hope you can understand the need for this probationary period, and sincerely hope the UKC Weight Pull community is willing to put forth a good faith effort to keep this program alive.

The first review of the probation period will be July 15, 2011, at which time UKC will examine the program and any progress that has been made. Please be aware that if we do not see a sincere change in the environment of this program it could result in the suspension of the UKC Weight Pull program.

This does not preclude the United Kennel Club from suspending the UKC Weight Pull program if a situation arises that warrants such action.

If you have any questions please e-mail the Dog Events Department at [email protected]

__________________
Beth Anglemyer
Dog Events Department
United Kennel Club


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is personally upsetting to me because I was hoping to hit All-Stars with a promising dog I've been working. And I can't say I'm happy with how UKC is handling this, but... _Maybe_ this will shake up some of those pullers who seem to think they have free reign to piss and moan about everything that doesn't go their way. I really enjoy the sport, but I am not blind to the amount of catty behavior that takes place. Its really ridiculous that grown-ups (even testosterone-charged men) need to act like this.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man thats is not cool we have been working with Zoey. my wife really wanted to get out there with the UKC events mostly weight pull. Well we will still do ADBA with her but thought it be fun to get her out to some UKC events. Seeing as how we are not sure hoe Dooney would do in the UKC. Sorry for you guys I know that you are active in UKC events. Hope it all blows over and gets resolved soon.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Remember this doesn't effect anything besides All-Star Points. You can still earn titles like normal there just isn't an All Star program right now. So you can STILL weight pull and in fact I encourage people to do so or we will lose the program completely.

This is very much needed. I'm sick and TIRED of all the whining I see and hear about. There are so much going down I can not BELIEVE some of the things that are being said and people are being accused of.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

@ Rudy. You can still do UKC weight pull. But you wont earn All-Stars points after this year. If you're not doing anything New Years Eve, you should come to the Red River Weight Pullers event in Roxton, TX.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> @ Rudy. You can still do UKC weight pull. But you wont earn All-Stars points after this year. If you're not doing anything New Years Eve, you should come to the Red River Weight Pullers event in Roxton, TX.


Thanks We are going out of town( to see the in-laws) And Zoey is not ready. But Please let me know of any pulls you guys will be at this spring I would love to come out. It would be nice to not have to wander around lost (like at my first ADBA show) it would be nice to see some people I kind of know. I'll keep bugging you about just in case you forget.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Please let me know of any pulls you guys will be at this spring I would love to come out.


Denton, TX. April 23-24th. It'll be a UKC weight pull and conformation show. Its on my to-do list. No guarantees ever that I'll be able to hit the shows I want to hit, but I'm really hoping to get to this one. There will be details on the UKC site as it gets closer to the show date.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What are people complaining about?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DarkMoon said:


> Remember this doesn't effect anything besides All-Star Points. You can still earn titles like normal there just isn't an All Star program right now. So you can STILL weight pull and in fact I encourage people to do so or we will lose the program completely.


:goodpost: I was about to flip a lid! Thank you for clearing this up


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> What are people complaining about?


Everyone's got some kind of issue. They keep changing the weight pull rules all the time, so you got people getting upset over things like getting a foul for going behind the trace-line where you have to set your dog's feet. Or some people are letting their personal issues with other pullers affect their behavior at these pulls, and folks are lodging complaints over petty Jerry Springer moments. No doubt there is some cheating going on, too. But for whatever reason, even though people get competitive and stupid at all kinds of events, weight pull seems to generate the highest amount of complaints. A UKC rep was talking a while back about a particular show that produced two complaints, both of them from the weight pull track. No complaints lodged about the conformation or whatever else was going on that weekend.


----------

